# roxio easy VHS to DVD Sucks!



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I bought roxio easy VHS to DVD about 9 months ago so I could take some videos I have on VHS tapes and put them on DVDs. When I first installed it I then borrowed a friends VCR so I could start the process of putting some videos on DVD. For the most part it worked ok. I went through a few DVDs before I figured out the program. 

So after I completed what I was doing I didnt run the program again until today when I ran across an old Led Zeppelin VHS tape I had bought years ago, and wanted it on a DVD. I know all about the security on the VHS tapes now. 

But before that I tried to start the capture process and it stopped and told me that there was an unknown error and stopped working. Plus, I wasnt getting any sound out of VHS! So I tried a bunch of other VHS tapes including tapes I bought at the store and recorded on from the TV. Same thing except this time it would say unknown capture error. 

So after a few tries I started a Google search and found out a ton of other people were having the same problem! And from what I was reading roxio support for this product is absolutely horrible! 

So as far as Im concerned roxio stole over $50.00 from me and I thought I would write this so maybe somebody else wouldnt get ripped off from them.


----------

